# Excuse's You give your wife or hubby for buying a new tool?



## morgans (Feb 14, 2012)

Hunny Honest:lmao: I found it on the crub on the way home, But Hunny it would of gotten all rusted, its raining out I had to save it honest
:halo:


Works every time:lmao:


----------



## irishwoodsman (Feb 14, 2012)

honey do you know how much this thing is worth  [to me that is]:biggrin:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 14, 2012)

Wasn't a tool but when I put the big bore kit in my Harley I said "I already had the gas cap off may as well put in a big bore kit"


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 14, 2012)

I already have all the accessories to go with this so that I can use it now.


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 15, 2012)

Honest Hunny, I really dont know why Fed Ex brought that here.  I'll call em and see who was really supposed to get this (in a few months)... She doent buy the excuse anymore but since she welds and runs the torchmate it isn't too hard to convince her when we need something for the shop.  All I have to do is budget it out of my money after I pay the bills and no complaints.  I got it good. and she looks good too.
Bob


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just last night I said "Honey, I'll be home a little late tomorrow night. I'm going to go pick up another mill".

"Okay, be careful of the traffic".

Is there a problem?


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 15, 2012)

The thing I have to watch out for is when we got to the tool store she buys more than me. So I let her get heres then I match it.:biggrin:

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 15, 2012)

Can't wait for Benny to chime in on this one.

Bought a Snap on tool box on my first & last (both the same) anniversary.  She through a fit until I told her "Hey, it's the anniversary model"


----------



## HMF (Feb 15, 2012)

"I need that"...(followed by a pleading look)

:bitingnails:

Nelson


----------



## 63VDub (Feb 15, 2012)

My wife has selective blindness.  She made the mistake of telling me one time that all my toys looked the same to her.  So, now, when asked, I just say i have had it forever.


----------



## morgans (Feb 15, 2012)

63VDub said:


> My wife has selective blindness. She made the mistake of telling me one time that all my toys looked the same to her. So, now, when asked, I just say i have had it forever.




Yah Buddy, Now thats funny:lmao::lmao: Your one of those guys who knows when the wife is not home, me I get caught:lmao::lmao:


----------



## jhn9840 (Feb 22, 2012)

I buy a lot of tools thru a classifed section on another forum I belong to. Got the mail timed out so I can buy and the tool shows up in the mail on the days she is at work. From the package to the toolbox.

jhn9840
John


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Feb 24, 2012)

Some one on another forum said, "I have saved hundreds of dollars on repairs around the house by spending tens of thousands of dollars on tools".


----------



## kdupuis (Feb 24, 2012)

But baby I can make me some money to buy me more tools.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 24, 2012)

I just buy it. It's my shop until I die, then the auctioneers come.


----------



## 8ntsane (Feb 25, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Wasn't a tool but when I put the big bore kit in my Harley I said "I already had the gas cap off may as well put in a big bore kit"



Charley

LMAO
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHA

i JUST LOVE THAT WAY OF THINKING!!  

My old lady has given up asking what I need that tool for.
She says im a sick and crazy guy, and there is no help for me!

Yes Honey,,,,,,,but you love me anyway,,,,,Don,tcha


----------



## roadie33 (Jun 10, 2015)

When I bring home a new tool or something for the shop, she just asks if I am gathering all that stuff for the apocalypse. 
I just grin an say "yes dear".
Saturday is our Anniversary so I need to make sure I do something really nice for it and keep her happy for a while. 
Because next month, I plan on getting a Mill.


----------



## EmilioG (Jun 10, 2015)

I need it, I buy it.  My money...no excuses.   

Then the real fun begins.


----------



## kvt (Jun 10, 2015)

roadie33 said:


> When I bring home a new tool or something for the shop, she just asks if I am gathering all that stuff for the apocalypse.
> I just grin an say "yes dear".
> Saturday is our Anniversary so I need to make sure I do something really nice for it and keep her happy for a while.
> Because next month, I plan on getting a Mill.


Better be something big and shiny. so it will distract her for a while. (Oops I need a mill to finish your gift)


----------



## Jay-z (Jun 10, 2015)

Tony Wells said:


> I just buy it. It's my shop until I die, then the auctioneers come.


That about sums it up.  Best thing I've read all day.       
      Jay


----------



## jim18655 (Jun 10, 2015)

My wife must be the rare one. She usually yells at me for NOT buying more tools. I was in the wood working store once buying tools for a home remodel project and she kept asking " are you sure that's all you need? what about one of those?" I think she could have got three marriage proposals on the spot the way the guys were looking at her.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 10, 2015)

Tony Wells said:


> I just buy it. It's my shop until I die, then the auctioneers come.



Just give her my number, I will make a decent offer on the whole lot in your memory! LOL 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 10, 2015)

Verry simple. I don't ask about her shoes and handbab, An she don't ask about tools.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 13, 2015)

I have found in the past that its easier to plea for forgivness; than to ask for permision!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## sd624 (Jun 13, 2015)

None...I want it I buy it.


----------



## Karl_T (Jun 13, 2015)

I must be lucky, I need the machine shop to run the farm. No questions asked. Pretty obvious you can't do a specialty crop farm without specialty machinery


----------



## coolidge (Jun 13, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> Verry simple. I don't ask about her shoes and handbab, An she don't ask about tools.



Yeah, ask about her shoe collection at your peril!!


----------



## Reeltor (Jun 13, 2015)

I have a lead on a camel back drill press, wife said I don't need any more antiques
It depends upon the price LOL


----------



## kennyv (Jun 14, 2015)

Charley Davidson said:


> Wasn't a tool but when I put the big bore kit in my Harley I said "I already had the gas cap off may as well put in a big bore kit"


I like all these excuses  from the shoes / hand bags to the  easier to say sorry than get permission...  but gota rem this one .... was just thinkin of doin that but its way off in future now .. Just sunk 6k in my scooter ......but didn't pay a dime... Got hit past Sept  (went down) still a little shaky but Im Ok. all the fixins replaced 3k custom paint job


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 14, 2015)

The wife gets my paycheck.  Money I earn on the side goes for my toys.  Paycheck -> family.  Sideline $$ -> toys.  No questions asked.

GG


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 16, 2015)

You ask? I mention that I plan on it long before hand of it is a new perches & she receives it in the mail. If we go to the flea market she just keeps swing by me to see of anything needs haled to the truck. She doesn't always agree with what I buy but she usually doesn't say anything unless it is a animal I'm buying. 

She seems to rather her meat come from somewhere else. She will debone, trim, & grind it if it comes from a wrapped package but doesn't like doing it of I hand her a quarter.


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 18, 2015)

I just dropped $244 on groceries and almost 100 on meds on my wife per month....but I saved 75% on that $1500 tool...Tim


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 18, 2015)

I just use the same phrase that my wife uses on me, "Hon, I couldn't pass up the deal as it was ON SALE!" 

-Ron


----------



## ogberi (Jun 19, 2015)

I mostly go without, or keep putting money in my hobby fund a bit at a time.  My wife pays the bills from both accounts, leaves me some mad money.  She buys what she wants, I buy what I want, and we've agreed that neither of us should criticize the other's purchases.  Big purchases get discussed, as they impact the budget, but we usually come to an agreement.   Like the feeder wire I need to run proper electric to my shop.  Its expensive, but necessary.  So we're setting aside a little more money for it.  
One thing we both agree on is that 99% of the money left over after the bills gets spent on paying off debt.  I'd rather go without something I'd like to gave, and have that much less debt.  Like the $1800 bridgeport  I found.....    *sniff*


----------



## chips&more (Jun 19, 2015)

Pretty much got every tool (maybe in doubles ++++) I will ever need in this life time. The only problem is, can’t find anything when it’s all in huge unorganized piles.


----------



## spongerich (Jun 20, 2015)

I usually manage to buy 'extra' stuff at auctions/estate sales to sell and offset the cost of the toys...er...tools that I intend to keep.

But as someone much wiser than I once said... "My biggest fear is that when I die, my wife is going to sell all my tools for how much I told her I paid for them"


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jun 21, 2015)

Part of my income is reselling tools & equipment. Many tools that I have came from a bundled purchase. I sell off all from the bundle that I don't need, and keep what I want.


----------



## PatMiles (Jun 25, 2015)

As said before... my money, my shop. No wife and if the GF doesn't like it she can find another place to live. Yeah, it's my house too.


----------



## Randy_m (Jun 25, 2015)

I just tell her, honey I bought a new tool. Wanna go with me to get it? Its six hours away! Lol. I work, I pay the bills, I get what I want, period! I have spent more money going to get a tool than I paid for it. Its all in the hunt for that elusive, gotta have it tool.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jun 25, 2015)

Do it right. Wait for a woman (or.....) whose interests you can share, and talk her
into sharing yours. Mutual free labor, and the love of common enthusiasm
........BLJHB.


----------



## Dave Smith (Jun 25, 2015)

She's got about as many or more flowers than I have tools and neither of us asks permission to follow our addiction purchases---I do use my tools and mass inventory of supplies to make her things for her garden--so she is happy---we both also know where the other is 98 per cent of the time----Dave


----------



## alloy (Jul 6, 2015)

I just tell her they make us money, which they do. 

She likes that


----------



## taycat (Jul 6, 2015)

get spending money each month + money from bike frames and bits i make and sell.
although she asked just asked what tools i need for something she wants making as she will buy them for me.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 6, 2015)

Just exactly why do you guys need excuses to by or bring a tool home? I want it I get it, case closed.

 "Billy G"


----------



## John Hasler (Jul 6, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> Just exactly why do you guys need excuses to by or bring a tool home?
> 
> "Billy G"


Money.


----------



## alloy (Jul 6, 2015)

Bill Gruby said:


> Just exactly why do you guys need excuses to by or bring a tool home? I want it I get it, case closed.
> 
> "Billy G"



For smaller items under $2k I agree. When I go spend $8 to $10k on a CNC mill then she deserves some explanation.

She supports me in my small business.  She saw me drop $3k in my Bridgeport and in 6 weeks it had already paid for itself.

She even follows me to car swap meets and sits there for two days watching me talk to customers and she's never complained even once.

I'm planning on keeping her


----------



## John Hasler (Jul 6, 2015)

alloy said:


> For smaller items under $2k I agree. What I go spend $8 to $10k on a CNC mill then she deserves some explanation.
> 
> She supports me in my small business.  She saw me drop $3k in my Bridgeport and in 6 weeks it had already paid for itself.
> 
> ...


I think it's a bit different when you are buying tools for your business.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 6, 2015)

I agree 100% with that "alloy". But you said explanation when the OP said excuse. There is a big difference in those  two words.

"Billy G"


----------



## alloy (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes there is a big difference.  Some things I buy because I just want them, others do help my business.


I have a side business so I can have toys.  I would do fine without a business but how could I buy more toys?

My business supports my "habit" And I enjoy working with hot rodders on their projects.

Remember, he who dies with the most toys wins


----------



## joshua43214 (Jul 21, 2015)

I used a tried and true strategy:
I traded my wife in for a younger model (she was actually a model )
I taught her how to weld, now she is a professional sculpture artist in New Mexico (she turned 25 so I got a new younger model...)
My current younger (non) model complains when I spend money, I tell her not to be a nag.


----------

